# معنى اشارات جهاز Ecg



## ابو سند (13 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم....................

اليوم سوف اتكلم عن جهاز منظم نبضات القلب.....

المعروف بECG الذي يقوم بعرض نبضات القلب اثناء ضخة للدم الى انحاء الجسم عن طريق اشارات وسوف انزل لكم هذا الكتاب الذي يقوم بتوضيح الاشارات التى تعرض فى الجهاز...............

http://www.uploading.com/?get=VGV1WI8X


تحياتي.....................


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

الأخ ابو سند المحترم .
هل ان جورج قرداحي صاحب برنامج من سيربح المليون مصاب بأزمه قلبية .

تحياتي الحارة لك .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو سند (14 مايو 2006)

واللة انت عسل ياالبغدادي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مدري هو جورج او واحد من الزعماء العرب اوكلهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تحياتي الحارة..................


----------



## misteka (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على الصوره


----------



## moxammed (20 مارس 2007)

please send me any thing about ECG


----------



## محمد الواثق (21 يناير 2008)

مشكور ......................الخ


----------



## سعيد فيصل (1 فبراير 2008)

الملف مو موجود على الرابط ...يا ريت تقلنا من وين ننزله الحين ...يسلمو يالغالي


----------



## moxammed (9 مارس 2008)

الرجاء ممن عنده خبره بشراء جهاز تخطيط القلب ان يفيدني بالمواصفات الجيدة في هذا الجهاز عند شرائه وما هي المواصفات التي ممكن ان نقارن فيها الاجهزة من هذا النوع


----------



## كريم محمود الطناوى (10 مارس 2008)

شكرااا على هذا المجهود


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

ابو سند قال:


> السلام عليكم....................
> 
> اليوم سوف اتكلم عن جهاز منظم نبضات القلب.....
> 
> ...


ممكن لينك تاني غير الابلود دوت كوم
و بالتوفيق


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (10 يونيو 2009)

الملف مو موجود على الرابط ...يا ريت تقلنا من وين ننزله ,وشكرا


----------



## mustafa el (11 يونيو 2009)

جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية


----------



## ليدي لين (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الملف


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فادىناجي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم،
وجدت هذا الملف بخصوص هذا الموضوع ، ولكم جزيل الشكر


> http://www.medicaltextbooksrevealed.com/files/11164-53.pdf


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف غير موجود في أي الوصلات، على العموم الشكر للجميع


----------



## المهندس فهد الظافر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## isamu (23 مارس 2010)

*isamu*

nothing to see . spend time for nothing so bad


----------



## suzran (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا

الظلمات خمس ، ولكل واحدة سراج :
فالذنوب ظلمة ، وسراجها التوبة .
والقبر ظلمة ، وسراجه الصلاة .
والميزان ظلمة ، وسراجه لا إله إلا الله .
والصراط ظلمة ، وسراجه اليقين .
...والآخرة ظلمة ، وسراجها العمل الصالح


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

you welcom


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (17 سبتمبر 2012)

يا حسرة علينا كله من ادينا 
مش لاااااااااااااااقة اششششششششششييييي
:70: :82: :70:


----------

